# Impossible d'éjecter mon DD Externe !!



## pellegrinatheo (23 Avril 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi il m'est impossible d'éjecter mon disque dur externe, j'ai fermé tout les programmes rien y fait. 
J'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait que j'aille dans l'utilitaire de disque, j'ai donc fait un S.O.S sur le Disque Physique : c'est ok
Mais sur le Volume Logique CoreStorage (journalisé, chiffré)  Ça ne fonctionne pas. _cf. image_

J'ai fais : *diskutil list *
Le tableau du terminal est là et j'aimerais le poster pour identifié quelles partitions me pose problème et quelles manipulations doit-je effectuer :
Pour forcé le démontage du volume? Et retrouver une utilisation normale de mon DDE sans rien avoir perdu? Est-ce possible? 

Merci  
*MacOS High Sierra v 10.13.3*


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2018)

Bonjour *pellegrinatheo
*
Ton DDE attaché au Mac > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```

comme tu l'as déjà fait > et poste le tableau ici en copier-coller d'après le procédé suivant (qui assure le maximum de lisibilité pour le minimum d'encombrement) -->`


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## pellegrinatheo (24 Avril 2018)

Merci de ta réponse 

MacBook-Air-de-THEO:~ theodupuis$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MACINTOSH HD            103.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 19.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      5.4 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage G-DRIVE mobile USB      3.0 TB     disk3s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk3s3

/dev/disk4 (external, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS G-DRIVE mobile USB     +3.0 TB     disk4
                                 Logical Volume on disk3s2
                                 E54575A5-0FE5-4DAE-A33E-D743A8CBF532
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

/dev/disk5 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk5
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk5s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre              499.7 GB   disk5s2

MacBook-Air-de-THEO:~ theodupuis$


----------



## pellegrinatheo (24 Avril 2018)

*C'est étrange, lorsque je l'avais fais la première fois. Il y avait moins d'informations, j'ai fait une capture. (la voici)



*


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2018)

Après avoir posté en mode "coller brut" > puis en mode "capture" --> je pense qu'il ne te reste plus qu'à poster en mode "fenêtre de code". Je t'en rappelle le principe -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

Au cas où tu ne trouverais pas ledit bouton --> cale-toi visuellement sur le bouton orange de bas de page : *Poster votre réponse* > pile entre *votre* & *réponse* > remonte une ligne droite imaginaire > traverse le champ de saisie d'un message --> dans la petite barre de menus > tu tombes sur un bouton... carré avec un + inscrit dedans.


----------



## pellegrinatheo (24 Avril 2018)

Merci de prendre le temps de m'expliqué tout ça, c'est pas toujours évident. 


```
MacBook-Air-de-THEO:~ theodupuis$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MACINTOSH HD            103.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 19.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      5.4 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage G-DRIVE mobile USB      3.0 TB     disk3s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk3s3

/dev/disk4 (external, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS G-DRIVE mobile USB     +3.0 TB     disk4
                                 Logical Volume on disk3s2
                                 E54575A5-0FE5-4DAE-A33E-D743A8CBF532
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

MacBook-Air-de-THEO:~ theodupuis$
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2018)

Donc c'est le volume *G-DRIVE mobile USB* qui est réfractaire au démontage ?


----------



## pellegrinatheo (24 Avril 2018)

C'est exacte


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2018)

Petit test --> passe la commande (copier-coller direct) :

```
diskutil umount force disk4
```


la commande démonte de force le volume supporté par le *Logical Volume* du *CoreStorage* chiffré

=> poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## pellegrinatheo (24 Avril 2018)

```
MacBook-Air-de-THEO:~ theodupuis$ diskutil umount force disk4
Volume G-DRIVE mobile USB on disk4 force-unmounted
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2018)

Le volume a été démonté sans problème.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk4
```


la commande vérifie --> *a)* le système de stockage *CoreStorage* > *b)* le système de fichiers *jhfs+* générateur du volume

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## pellegrinatheo (24 Avril 2018)

Qu'est ce que le jhfs+ générateur du volume? 


```
MacBook-Air-de-THEO:~ theodupuis$ diskutil umount force disk4
Volume G-DRIVE mobile USB on disk4 force-unmounted
MacBook-Air-de-THEO:~ theodupuis$ diskutil verifyVolume disk4
Started file system verification on disk4 G-DRIVE mobile USB
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_cs -n -x --lv --uuid 10B549C6-13FE-41AA-9398-DAF0F139BD27
Checking volume
disk3s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk3s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group 10B549C6-13FE-41AA-9398-DAF0F139BD27 on 1 device
disk3s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 24 MB Metadata Volume with double redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 0 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify E95701AA-B649-4889-B054-D01A3B6FB23F
Load and verify E54575A5-0FE5-4DAE-A33E-D743A8CBF532
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume 10B549C6-13FE-41AA-9398-DAF0F139BD27 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Verifying file system
Volume is already unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk4
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking multi-linked directories
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume G-DRIVE mobile USB appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as unmounted
Finished file system verification on disk4 G-DRIVE mobile USB
MacBook-Air-de-THEO:~ theodupuis$
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2018)

Un volume est défini par une structure logicielle appelée "système de fichiers" - lequel peut être de tel ou tel format. Le format classique de système de fichiers Apple est le "*Mac OS étendu (journalisé)*" > désignable aussi par : *Apple_HFS+* > désignable encore par : *jhfs+* (tous ces termes sont des synonymes).

La vérification n'a fait ressortir aucune erreur > ni dans le *CoreStorage* (requis par le chiffrement) > ni dans le *jhfs+* (gestionnaire du volume).

Je ne vois rien qui cloche actuellement.

Si le volume *G-DRIVE mobile USB* est toujours démonté > détache le DDE du Mac > ré-attache-le > ce qui va remonter le volume -->


essaie d'éjecter le disque comme tu le fais d'habitude (par le Finder) : qu'est-ce qui se passe ?


----------



## pellegrinatheo (24 Avril 2018)

J'ai suivi toute tes instructions super détaillés, tu es très sollicité et je sais pourquoi  

L’éjection de mon disque (par le Finder) c'est fait correctement, je te remercie énormément de ton aide si précieuse !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Avril 2018)

Tu n'as qu'à reposter ici si tu as de nouveau des difficultés à éjecter le volume *G-DRIVE mobile USB* -->


il peut arriver - alors même que l'utilisateur a fermé tel ou tel programme qui utilisait des contenus du volume (par exemple un logiciel graphique d'édition de fichiers images) - que d'autres processus relevant du Système continuent d'en utiliser des éléments. Par exemple, en cas de modifications de fichiers --> des agents d'indexation de Spotlight (comme *mds* ou *mdworker*). Il est alors impossible au Finder d'éjecter le volume (ce que la commande *diskutil umount* avec l'option *force* est capable de faire par contre) > mais en faisant preuve d'un peu de patience --> on laisse aux processus du Système qui s'étaient déclenchés le temps d'achever leur tâche et de libérer le volume.


----------

